# Stinkboats



## Guest (Aug 3, 2006)

Just a general question.

Who of us here have a stinkboat?

I'm wondering as I own one, however I am keen to get into yaking as I can see I can access skinnier water to fish.

Whats the reasons why or why not?

I am keen to see who has both and how they balance the two different types of fishing?

cheers


----------



## Heno (Jul 3, 2006)

Hi Mac_fish,
I have a 4.3 m stink boat that I use for estuary fishing( the biteys are big around here) and have started useing the yak for the bay area. It's a much more peacefull and relaxing way to fish, not to mention cheaper. 
Regards,
Heno.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

hi mac
Ive got a 4.35m side console which i use to chase pelagics around Moreton Bay.The boat was set up so i could fly and sport fish mainly with the electric motor being used once i got to where i wanted to go.
Since moving to Bribie i now realize i shouldnt have sold my canadian and the idea of using a yak/canoe is to access the shallow flats and small creeks up in the pumicestone passage area.I like to paddle to where i want then get out and wade the flats .


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

I got a 4 m and a 4.5m tinnies in the shed. one hasn't been used in fice years. the other gets wet maybe twice a year. I like yak fishing much more.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

If I could revisit my lifes experience, my perfect setup would be an old chugger cruiser towing the yak.

All fishing from the yak, and the bigger boat use like a caravan or holiday house.

My pic made from a mix of old and new pics on page 2 of 'Have you gave your yak a name' is what I mean.

Kayaks are the best fishing craft for general use I've encountered to date


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

I have a 6m centrecabin which is great for outwide reef bashing. I use it when I want to catch fish to eat.
But I just love the ease and relaxation of trolling or tossing some lures around my local lake late in the afternoon with a stubby or two in the cooler, catching and releasing bass.
Bass fishing in a kayak is nearly as much fun as catching game fish in a big boat and a whole lot easier.
When I go boat fishing, it costs a lot of money, takes all day (and night sometimes), I need help to launch retrieve and I have to catch something significant to justify the effort. Kayak fishing on the other hand is inexpensive, has very little running cost, and the experience is enjoyable whether I catch a fish or not. I know that many kayakers love their bait fishing, but I prefer lures and SPs.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Ive got a 4m tinnie that I use to take my son catching crabs. A good mate of mine has a 5.25 centre console that I go offshore in. This year im trying to work it that I fish alternate weekends from yak and boat.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

I've got a 4.2 metre tinny but I use the yak far more often. It's so much more peaceful in the yak, not to mention rewarding when you do bring home a feed.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Mac, mate have fished extensively in the past from Trailer boats up to Cruisers sports and game fishing chasing everything from bream and bass to tournament and club game fishing. As the other guys have mentioned, so much work is involved particularly in the game fishing side of things with bait and burley preparation as well as tackle and boat maintenance. It ended up loosing its appeal for me. I still own a bream boat but it hasn't seen the water since I got my yak.

The yak is pure simplicity and makes my fishing experiences far more intimate. ItÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s just me and my quarry as I peacefully float a couple inches of the surface of the water. It relieves all of my stress, makes me forget my week and by reducing my stress levels prepares me for the upcoming one.

I achieved all that I wanted to out of a powerboat and am having fun and have lost the jaded feeling by setting myself a new wish list from the yak that I can work towards achieving. It is hard to define the special something that I get from yak fishing but powerboat fishing didn't give me this wether it was chasing grander tigers, cranky makos, tuna, marlin, bream or bass.

Give it a lash; you won't look back as long as you are fishing from a proper fishing kayak. This makes a huge difference as while I paddled fished for years from a motley collection of canoes, sit in kayaks, wave skis and distance skis, it was only when I fished from a yak that was a dedicated fishing yak that I became a dedicated paddle fisho as I was no longer fighting my boat and could concentrate on fighting the fish.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Good topic! I've owned small power boats in the past and basically sold my last one to allow me to do a home renovation. I loved the boat but I must admit I have not missed it much. The thing I found with power boats, besides things like battling crowds at the ramp and home storage issues, is that it seems there is always something to spend money on - rego, insurance, maintenance. I reckon that the fish I've caught from the yak have given me more satisfaction than any I've caught from a boat (that I can remember). This kayak fishing thing has become a bit of an obsession!


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

I have just sold my power boat and when the weather comes good I know that Yak fishing will do me fine.
Its interesting to note that the very first time I took out the yak 4 blokes in a jet powered ski boat nearly ran me over in our local river. But I had the last laugh because as they wizzed past me I knew they had no knowledge of this river, as one of them said, "lets go look over here.''
As they gunned the boat towards the backwater side of the river I heard what sounded like a boat that had run out of water depth.  
I swung the yak around to see all 4 of them swearing at each other with the boat wedged in mud, in ankle deep water.
I thought to myself, bloody shame that. :wink: 
Anyway 30 minutes later they managed to push the boat into deeper water and off they went.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Scott said:


> .
> 
> The yak is pure simplicity and makes my fishing experiences far more intimate. ItÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s just me and my quarry as I peacefully float a couple inches of the surface of the water. It relieves all of my stress, makes me forget my week and by reducing my stress levels prepares me for the upcoming one.
> 
> I achieved all that I wanted to out of a powerboat and am having fun and have lost the jaded feeling by setting myself a new wish list from the yak that I can work towards achieving. It is hard to define the special something that I get from yak fishing


Well said Scott

To each their own, and at present for me thats the kayak


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2006)

It's funny, last night I started this thread with this subject and low and behold the missus says tonight "so are you going to sell the boat". She didn't even know anything about this thread. 

So I have something to think about, a trip to Awoonga later in the year is a definite use for my boat other then that it might be up for sale later if this yak fishing works out.

Can't have $25000 worth of bassin boat lying around I suppose.

Cheers


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

mac_fish said:


> fishing works out.
> 
> Can't have $25000 worth of bassin boat lying around I suppose.
> 
> Cheers


Something to consider Sel, if all goes to plan at Wivenhoe next weekend; each akffer can legally take 2 bass for an outlay of roughly $2000 per yak.

If a $25000 bass boat is used its still only 2 bass, so seems there is $23000 being wasted and maybe useful for other purposes.

Also the yak can go anywhere [subject to the paddlers skill] while the bass boat can't.

Have never regretted any of my earlier boats, as I had a great time in each one; but the yak is a whole new opening to the sport of angling


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2006)

What Scott said just about summed it up for me as well.

I love the simplicity of the kayak, I also love the serenity of being out on the water without the noise of an engine, and catching fish when only a few inches off the water adds a whole new dimension to the experience and makes you feel much closer to the action. At the end of a long week at work its one of the things I look forward to the most.

Because there are less distractions and its all about the fishing when I'm out on the yak, I also catch more fish, and seem more in tune with the conditions around me which usually allows me to better judge where and how to fish.

I like knowing I can take my yak just about anywhere, places where not only stinkboats cant access, but even landbased anglers cant get to without a difficult hike.

That said I know there will come a point where I am looking to buy a small bass boat. Simply because at some stage when I am more experienced I'd like to try a little bit of tournament fishing, and also being able to take my wife and friends with me as well. But, the boat will never replace my yaks.......not a chance!.....


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

i fished from a boat for more than 15 years in the port melbourne and the corio bay area down here for snapper during winter. 
There would be no way that i would do this in a yak as it would be too dangerous and cold at 1am in the morning and at times in 20 knot winds, not too mention the baot traffic in those areas(biigggg boats).

But having said that i also spent the same 15 years targeting big flathead around the Point Cook area as well. I would drift into areas of about 3 ft depth at times in the 15 footer so for me depth was not a worry.

Even in fresh water i would get into the shallowest water i could at times by riding the boats wake over the submerged bank or obstacle.

Yak fishing is simple and you are at the level of the prey almost, at one with nature :shock: ,well almost.

It's just good


----------

